# Aptaujas >  GPS

## Saplisis

Sveiki. Varbūt kādam ir zināms kur LV kāds nodarbojas ar GPS signālam paredzētu ierīču izgatavošanu?

----------


## Vinchi

Kādas vēl GPS signāla iekārtas?

GPS + GPRS + degvielas uzzskaite?

----------

